
LTE in Apple Watch Series 3 Models Only Works in Country of Purchase - Tunecrew
https://forums.macrumors.com/threads/lte-in-apple-watch-series-3-models-only-works-in-country-of-purchase.2067891/
======
Tunecrew
I'm going to guess that persons who buy the AW3 w/ LTE are more likely to
travel internationally.

Combine this with persons (like myself) who live in countries that are
unlikely to ever get official support, and it is a bit frustrating to say the
least.

Perhaps roaming, etc. will be a "feature" of the AW4...

